# We got our C-ATCH!



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I am really proud of my little old girl, Gemma. We needed one more Standard run and we got it today! She just turned 10 years old and she still runs like a youngster. She is a little tired in this photo and she can't understand what all the fuss was about. I am hoping to get some nicer photos done but I just had to share. I never thought we would make it. Back at it again tomorrow.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Congratulations!!! What a wonderful accomplishment for your little girl and you.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

congratulations  wonderful she is still going strong


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

CONGRATS! You must be so proud


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm sooooo jealous ... mostly of the green grass and trees with leaves. 

Nice going on the C ATCH, and best of luck for today.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congratulations! I can't help but laugh at that picture, she looks so unimpressed with herself lol.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

For those of you who do not participate in CPE agility So Cavalier and her little girl had to Q 120 times in order to earn her C-ATCH. No small accomplishment. Again Congratulations what a wonderful lifetime achievement for such a beautiful little girl!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Awesome job! Little old dogs are the best.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> For those of you who do not participate in CPE agility So Cavalier and her little girl had to Q 120 times in order to earn her C-ATCH. No small accomplishment. Again Congratulations what a wonderful lifetime achievement for such a beautiful little girl!


Thank you all for the congrats! My Gemma is such an awesome dog. She absolutely loves agility. I get so many comments about how happy she looks when she runs. I love CPE. The people who compete are very supportive of one another and we all have a wonderful time. I was thrilled to get our C-ATCH on Saturday and even more thrilled when on Sunday, my classmate also got her C-ATCH with her dog. We have been training together in the same class for several years now. 

I had posted some her agility pictures in the Spaniel photos thread. http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/223201-enough-herders-i-wanna-2.html


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Love the photos, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------

